# Finding the right puppy



## shelms488 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I am trying to help a friend of mine find a GSD puppy. she has put several requirements on it and I am wanting to know if any of you know where I might be able to find what she is looking for.

the requirements she has put on it are:

Sex: Female
Age: 8-16 weeks
Color: Black & Silver
White
Liver
Red
Sable
Price: $450

It doesn't have to have papers or even be registered can be a rescue or adoption from a shelter medium to long hair doesn't matter

Thanks, for any help you may be able to provide


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

With her price limitations, she should be looking at rescue. No reputable breeder will sell a pup for that price, but many backyard breeders will, and I'd urge your friend not to support backyard breeders no matter how cute the pups are.  Where is your friend located?

Edited to add: make sure she isn't looking at breeders that specialize in "rare" colors like liver or black & silver.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

The sad thing is that nowhere on that list is there anything about the health, temperament, activity, or drive level of the pup, just superficial things that don't really matter. Definitely look into a rescue and probably an adult.


----------



## shelms488 (Mar 7, 2011)

Elaine said:


> The sad thing is that nowhere on that list is there anything about the health, temperament, activity, or drive level of the pup, just superficial things that don't really matter. Definitely look into a rescue and probably an adult.


I didn't include those because Health and temperament are a must I believe with any dog. It doesn't have to be a high drive dog it sin't going to be a working animal. but more of just a household pet. she is blind and already has a guide dog. and knows how to train. I apologize for not mentioning the health and temperment in my original post. but again the things she is looking for are on top of the basic things. 

She is in the Columbus OH area


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Elaine said:


> The sad thing is that nowhere on that list is there anything about the health, temperament, activity, or drive level of the pup, just superficial things that don't really matter. Definitely look into a rescue and probably an adult.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Why would a blind person care about the color of their dog?


----------



## shelms488 (Mar 7, 2011)

Elaine said:


> Why would a blind person care about the color of their dog?


she isn't completely blind. and still had decent vision in one eye. but the other is completely blind


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree at looking into rescue


----------



## shelms488 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thoat would be fine. would anybody know any good rescue groups to check out?


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

if your just getting a GSD or whoever is just getting a GSD for a pet then look into rescues that are a good match...only good breeders i can think of either breed gsds for work or show and a first time gsd owner of a workingline dog will be scewed when that pup hits about 6 months old...this is what i tell everyone looking for a new dog/pup...go to the local shelter or rescue source if you just want a house pet...there are millions of good pets out there looking for good homes.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't think guide dog users are encouraged to have other dogs in the household as pets.
The training unravels when rules dissolve and things become very casual and more dog to dog interaction exists . ??????

How would she satisfy the physical needs of two dogs?

I think a kitty cat would be a better choice.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

shelms488 said:


> Thoat would be fine. would anybody know any good rescue groups to check out?


I don't know any of the rescues around Ohio, but I'd google it and see what comes up, and also check petfinder.com.


----------



## shelms488 (Mar 7, 2011)

carmspack said:


> I don't think guide dog users are encouraged to have other dogs in the household as pets.
> The training unravels when rules dissolve and things become very casual and more dog to dog interaction exists . ??????
> 
> How would she satisfy the physical needs of two dogs?
> ...


 
They can have other dogs. and it isn't discouraged. I have several friends with a service dog and they have other dogs and are completely fine. and I have my two dogs and am thinking about a guide dog myself as long as you know what your doing it works out ok


----------

